

BuzzZap, debating. - casparwylie
http://www.buzzzap.com
Many interesting debates and discussions going on, please come and enjoy the new site!
======
bgrohman
Interesting idea.

Why does my username have to be less than 11 characters?

~~~
casparwylie
Oh, because it slightly ruins designs if it is not! rather annoying i know.

